# Mag Holders



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

I have a P99c and am looking for a mag holder for my 10 round and 15 round mags. Also, will the same holder work for the 10 and 15 round mags, or will I need different holders? I would appreciate suggestions. Thanks.

Ron


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

First thing you need to decide is Leather or Kydex.....
then paddle or belt
then you can go looking.... for leather I considered Galco.....
for Kydex comp-tac or BladeTech, which I think this looks promising and fair priced
http://www.blade-tech.com/Injection-Molded-Double-Mag-Pouch-w-Sting-Ray-pr-1035.html
they should fit both full and compact mags


----------



## Combat Kenny (Apr 17, 2007)

*Holster*

Hi

If you don't mind nylon, I suggest a DeSantis # N87, The Stealth holster. It is an IWB holster with a mag holder. The holder can take a 10 or 15 rounder and still stay a kinda hidden.

Good Luck and good shooting.

:smt1099


----------

